# Has recorrido, muchacho, un largo camino ya...



## chclau (Feb 8, 2013)

Una de las cosas que aprendemos es que... todavia queda mucho por aprender.

Pero bueno, por eso de mal de muchos... queria contarles una anecdota sobre alguien bastante conocido por todos nosotros que tambien recorrio un largo camino.

Una herramienta imprescindible para el estudio de los sistemas de comunicaciones son las series y la transformada de Fourier. Fourier desarrollo estas herramientas, no como un pasatiempo matematico o delirio de cientifico loco, sino para resolver un tema que, en su momento, era muy importante. La transferencia y flujo de calor en maquinas. La cosa es que mando su estudio a la Academia de Ciencias de Paris y fue rechazado nada mas ni nada menos que por Laplace, Lagrange y Legendre. Fourier no bajo los brazos y quince anios despues publico sus ideas en un libro que hoy se considera una obra clasica de la matematica.


----------



## chclau (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Shechtman no podia dar credito a sus ojos. Los cristales que estaba observando presentaban una simetria de base 5, lo que segun todas las teorias cientificas aceptadas era absolutamente imposible.

A este primer descubrimiento le siguieron anios de adversidad en que lo excluyo de sitios de investigacion o de publicar sus descubrimientos "por carecer de valor cientifico". Schechtman bautizo a sus cristales anomalos cuasi cristales, por presentar una estructura no periodica, sino cuasi periodica.
.
Cuando por fin logro dar a conocer su trabajo, el famoso Dr. Pauling (dos veces laureado con el premio Nobel), se refirio a el en estos duros terminos: "El profesor Schechtman esta diciendo incongruencias. No existen los cuasi cristales, solamente los cuasi cientificos".

Cuantos de nosotros podriamos habernos repuesto a semejante critica proveniente de una autoridad mundial? Schechtman aparentemente SI logro reponerse, recibiendo eventualmente un Premio Nobel por su descubrimiento de los cuasi cristales.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2013)

muestra mucho estas historias.
no solo el resultado de el esfuerzo.
tambien muestra la soberbia y  %&$%& de alguna gente, de gente que deberia ser mas calma y sabia.

calculo que estos cientificos habran publicado ya su primera vez sus teorias o sus descubrimientos , PUBLICADO aunque se los rechazaran, pero publicado, para que conste que fue de ellos su descubrimiento .

por que no me extrañaria en lo mas minimo que los cientificos que estan en lo alto y rechazaron de primera dicho descubrimiento si ven la oportunidad intenten apropiarselo.

sera cientifico, cantante, mago, medico, politico, padre o lo que sea.
pero somos todos HUMANOS .

por eso te digo: muestra muchas cosas tus historias, no solo el que (a veces) con la verdad y la insistencia se llega a un buen destino (pagando el precio en el camino ) .

la termino y me dejo de comentarios.
un saludo


----------



## chclau (Feb 12, 2013)

Hace ya bastante que me he convencido que no hay justicia en el mundo, no siempre los buenos ganan, entre los millones de posibilidades de esta loteria que es la vida tenes un pobre angelito que nace paralitico al lado de un viejo tremendo hdp que muere con las botas puestas sin pagar nada por sus pecados. 

Y a pesar de todo, cuento estas historias porque:

1 Son realmente cantos a la perseverancia
2 Y mucho mas importante, tendemos a creer que hay gente que lo recibe todo servido. Que los hay, los hay. Estos dos ejemplos, con personajes mas o menos conocidos, pero todos absolutamente reales, son la historia tipica de la mayoria de los que triunfan: Mediante mucho, pero mucho esfuerzo.

Por supuesto que aparecen tambien la envidia, la miseria, la incomprension de los que se olvidan de donde vinieron cuando estan subidos al caballo.

Pero en medio de todo brilla la perseverancia. Sera que la admiro mucho porque siento que muchas veces me falta, y para mi es mas valiosa que muchas otras virtudes.


----------



## chclau (Feb 12, 2013)

... y en esteee rincooonnnnn... nada mas ni nada menos que Thomson, el que le  dio el nombre a nuestra profesion descubriendo al electron.

Alla por los fines del s.XIX ya se tenia una vision de la materia moderna, formada, no por combinaciones de tierra, agua, aire y fuego sino por atomos. La palabra atomo quiere decir indivisible, ya que se creia que era la unidad mas chica de materia que no podia ser ya separada en componentes. Se tenia tambien una buena idea sobre cual era la masa de un atomo y la cantidad de carga de un ion.

Habia mucho interes por conocer la composicion de lo que se denominaba y denomina hasta hoy, rayos catodicos. Son particulas, son ondas? Thomson, junto con otros fisicos, llevo adelante una serie de ingeniosos experimentos en los que, entre otras cosas, llego a la conclusion de que la relacion entre carga y masa de aquellas particulas que al principio denomino corpusculos, era del orden de MIL veces mas grande que la de un atomo cargado.

O los electrones poseian una carga enorme, o eran mucho mas chicos que un atomo. Thomson valientemente se decidio por eat ultima opcion, atreviendose a afirmar que el atomo NO hace honor a su nombre, o sea, que es divisible.

Y como en tantos otros casos, tuvo que vencer mucha oposicion. Un distinguido fisico de la Real Academia inglesa de Ciencias le llego a preguntar sino estaba tomandoles el pelo ( en ingles, pulling the leg) a la Comunidad cientifica.

El nombre de electron no fue creado por Thomson, pero si demostro que los rayos catodicos sufren deflexion bajo un campo magnetico, y midio con gran exactitud la relacion entre su carga y su masa.

Nuestras teorias de hoy afirman que el electron es una particula Y una onda... pero indudablemente no se habria llegado al conocimiento de hoy sin los pasos intermedios y los saltos intelectuales de cientificos como Thomson, uno de los padres de la electricidad y la electronica.


----------

